# Discharged Patient who was readmitted the same day



## Melissa_M (Jul 30, 2009)

Help! I am not sure how to code the following scenerio:

Dr. CC had a patient who was admitted to the hospital by Dr. MC over the weekend. Dr.CC took over care and discharged the patient. 1 1/2 hours later he is re-admiting the patient for a symptom that presented after discharge.  

You can't bill two e/m's on the same day of service, so how do I bill this out?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 18, 2009)

I am assuming the same provider that discharged did the admit. In that case I would bill a subsequent care day based on the combined documentation from the discharge and the re-admit notes.

All 3 codes are per day so you can't have more than any one of them on the same date of service. 

A little late in posting an answer but I just saw this today, hope it helps.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

